# Towing with a Possl (Globecar) van conversion



## Oldgirl (Mar 25, 2009)

We've bought a 2004 Possl 2win which we have now had for 10 months. Its great but we are hoping to go to Spain for the winter and are wondering what the towing capacity of the van is. Does anyone know?? Has anyone else got a towbar on the back of theirs to tow a caravan? We'd welcome any advice from experienced Possl owners.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oldgirl said:


> We've bought a 2004 Possl 2win which we have now had for 10 months. Its great but we are hoping to go to Spain for the winter and are wondering what the towing capacity of the van is. Does anyone know?? Has anyone else got a towbar on the back of theirs to tow a caravan? We'd welcome any advice from experienced Possl owners.


If you check out the VIN plate, it should show it!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

As above, look on your weight plate.. Should be in engine compartment or by a side door..
As it's an original van the tow weight should be quite good. I would expect maybe 2000kg..

This is a standard van.
http://www.uktow.com/towing capacity.asp?make=Fiat&model1=Ducato 2.8 JTD


----------

